# Come è nata



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2019)

La vostra attuale o ultima storia extra? cosa vi ha fatto conoscere?


----------



## Lostris (29 Novembre 2019)

Una cena tra amici


----------



## Cattivik (29 Novembre 2019)

... come è nata... mandandoci a fare in culo... 

Cattivik

P.S... poi siamo passati dalle parole ai fatti


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Una cena tra amici


Almeno hai mangiato bene?


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2019)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... come è nata... mandandoci a fare in culo...
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> P.S... poi siamo passati dalle parole ai fatti


Anch'io con una mia amante di tanti anni fa nacque così, finimmo a scopare nel bagno di un bar di piazzale XXIV Maggio. Che ricordi....


----------



## Lostris (29 Novembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Almeno hai mangiato bene?


E chi si ricorda  

mi sembra fosse una pizza, in quell’occasione.  
Ma in realtà ce ne furono diverse, di cene.


----------

